# Nissan / Datsun Engine Quiz!!!



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought I would test everyone's knowledge of random Nissan / Datsun trivia... particularly the powerplants available. This will include both production gasoline (petrol) engines as well as commercial and production diesel engines. Good luck... they shouldn't be too hard.

Here's the first one. I'll make it an easy one. Please answer the engine series at least, since displacement can be tricky sometimes.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

CA18DE or CA18det


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Correct. Of course, that one was an easy one .

Here is a little bit of a tricky one:










I'll give you a hint; it's a Datsun engine though it actually says "NISSAN" on the valve cover. Back in the day when it was "Datsun by Nissan".


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

so its DOHC, and i'm guessing FWD? can you say what years it was used?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sure, no problem. The engine itself is a precursor to the infamous FJ-series, and was designed after the success of the S20 DOHC engines of the 1970s Skylines. Though not a true production engine, this series was nonetheless assembled by Nissan / Datsun and used by the company heavily from 1973 to 1978 with great success.

P.S. as far as I know, it was RWD.


































Models available in:

1973 Datsun PB110 1600cc Sunny
1973 Datsun TS210 1400cc Sunny GX 5
Datsun 710SSS (Australia)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i was gonna say an FJ at first, but is it an LZ series?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Bingo... LZ series. Basically an L-series engine with a DOHC cylinder head designed by Nissan. I also believe this DOHC head can be used on the Z-series as well, hence the LZ designation. Unfortunately, Nissan never released an LZ head for the 6-cylinder L-series, it is 4-cylinder only.

Here is the next one:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

any hints for this one as well? lol.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

This engine series was used by Nissan / Datsun from 1968-1982. By far one of the most common and popular engines of the '70s for more compact cars. It is an OHV engine, and the last to be used in production by Nissan / Datsun before the shift to OHC. Displacement ranged from 1.0 - 1.5 litres, and the powerplant was available as either FWD or RWD, depending on the application.

P.S. this particular engine pictured is setup to run as an LPG (Liquified Petroleum Gas) engine, most likely in an industrial application (forklift, etc.)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that would be an A series.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Once again, you got it. No more hints! I am making this too easy! Okay, here is a little bit of a tricky one.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

is that one a MA10ET?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep... good 'ole March Turbos. Here is the next one:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm taking a wild guess since i'm in a hurry, but is it apart of the GA series?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope, it does not belong to the GA-series.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

CG13DE, correct?


----------



## mandy240sx (Mar 25, 2008)

just throwing it out a guess. its a sr20de,fwd


----------



## mandy240sx (Mar 25, 2008)

damn nismo240 is right CG13DE. thats basically the same pic in wikipedia


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Actually... it is . I couldn't find another one, so I was forced to do the unthinkable and use wikipedia. Here comes a weird one:


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

is that an ld20?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

No, but you're on the right track.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

Zd30?

And I love this game I think I won the last time too on the other forum.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

fd42, that one was tough.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

FD42 it is... in all its diesel glory. This next one should be pretty simple:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that would be a VK56.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That one was too easy. Here comes another tricky one:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hard to tell with the intercooler in the way, but is it a ZD30?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Indeed. Someone knows their diesels. Here's the next one:


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

RD28T 2.8 litre (2825cc) turbo-charged diesel 6-cyl


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep... the RBs of diesels. I would love to find me one of those .

Next one:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

vh45de...............


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That one was also too easy. As will this one:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

vg30. come on, i know you can do better than that lol.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I told you it was easy . I had the hassle of working on a VG30DETT just the other day replacing a starter. Pain in the ass is all I can say.

Anywhoo... try this one on for size:


----------



## jdw280z (Jul 6, 2008)

is that a z18


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Indeed it is... about time someone figured it out.

Here's another one:


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

I wanna say GA15E.... the design is unmistakably pre-1991 GA-series.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I believe GA15E is correct, but they are very hard to find. Here comes another one, back by popular demand.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ca18s

10 char.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> I believe GA15E is correct, but they are very hard to find.


no doubt lol. if i could find one, my project would be 10x easier lol. and boosting the b12 would be so much easier.

yay for the return of the quiz!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

CA18s it is, yeah for JDM and Euro markets! Here comes another:


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

L20A? though i'd expect to see datsun on the calve cover.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope, keep guessing. Actually, on all L-series I have seen, Nissan is on the valve cover, not Datsun. Go figure on that one...


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

s20? i think


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its a s20.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Indeed, another rare Nissan engine I'd love to have. Here's the next one:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

fj20........


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Of course, but who doesn't know an FJ20 when they see one? Now for this next one, I want engine series and displacement.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

rb25det, right?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Of course it is... I thought the displacement on the valve cover was obscured, but it clearly states "2500" bright as daylight. Here's the next:


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

KA24DE... hmm


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yea, i couldn't tell if it was a 20 or 25 at first, then i saw the 2500 lol.


and that last one was too easy haha.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> yea, i couldn't tell if it was a 20 or 25 at first, then i saw the 2500 lol.
> 
> 
> and that last one was too easy haha.


haha yeah, i took a double take at the RB and thought, how did he know for sure?!?! then saw the 2500.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Of course it is a KA24DE, a.k.a. the GA16DE's big torquey brother. Here is the next one:


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

is it a CA18ET?


----------

